# Gestell für außen



## clausi (4 August 2009)

hallo forumer

ich bin  neu hier und habe gleich eine frage 
ich suche eine firma die ´n gestell im inenn vom schaltschrank für außen (der schaltschrank streht draußen) anbietet


danke im voraus

Claus


----------



## marlob (4 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> ...
> ich suche eine firma die ´n gestell im inenn vom schaltschrank für außen (der schaltschrank streht draußen) anbietet
> ...


Hää


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2009)

so richtig habe ich deine Frage jetzt nicht verstanden, kann es sein das du so etwas meinst http://www.luetze.ch/LSC-Verdrahtungssysteme.15+M59bef6405c8.0.html


----------



## Cerberus (4 August 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Hää


 
Also ich verstehe das so, dass sein Schaltschrank outdoor stehen soll und er eine Firma sucht, die ihm ein Gestell anbietet, das dann im Inneren des Schaltschranks (der ja draußen steht) steht.


----------



## marlob (4 August 2009)

Wenn er einfach nur ein Gestell haben will, dann wird das jede Schlosserei können 
Oder suchts du ein bestimmtes Gestell? Wofür soll das sein?


----------



## Ralle (4 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> ich suche eine firma die ´n gestell im inenn vom schaltschrank für außen (der schaltschrank streht draußen) anbietet



Nein, er will ein Gestell im Inneren eines Outdoorschaltschrankes einbauen. Oder doch anders herum?


----------



## clausi (4 August 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Wenn er einfach nur ein Gestell haben will, dann wird das jede Schlosserei können
> Oder suchts du ein bestimmtes Gestell? Wofür soll das sein?


 
halllo noch mool

der schaltschrank steht in südamerika .hier handelt es sich um eine öl-industrieanlage. 
ich denke mal das gestell muss einfach hart genung sein für außen 

@Cerberus + Ralle
ihr habt meine frage richtig verstanden.... 

Claus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2009)

Also du möchtest ein Gestell um deinen Schaltschrank,
damit der ein wenig vor Mechanischen Einflüssen geschützt ist, oder 

PS. Ralle versteht jeden, warum verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## clausi (4 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Also du möchtest ein Gestell um deinen Schaltschrank,
> damit der ein wenig vor Mechanischen Einflüssen geschützt ist, oder


 

jawohl Meister 

ps: ihr entschuldigt mich, weil ich kein Schaltschrankspezialist bin

Claus


----------



## Cerberus (4 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> PS. Ralle versteht jeden, warum verstehe ich nicht.


 
Glücksache!


----------



## Cerberus (4 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> jawohl Meister
> 
> ps: ihr entschuldigt mich, weil ich kein Schaltschrankspezialist bin
> 
> Claus


 
Hääääääääää

Möchtest du nun ein Gestell im Innern deines Schaltschrankes oder außen herum??


----------



## Ralle (4 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> @Cerberus + Ralle
> ihr habt meine frage richtig verstanden....



Versteh ich nu aber nicht!


----------



## clausi (4 August 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Hääääääääää
> 
> Möchtest du nun ein Gestell im Innern deines Schaltschrankes oder außen herum??


Soooooooooooo

Der schaltschrank steht outdoor..................
das Gestell ist im Schaltschrank drin... da werden die verschiedenen RTU´s (Remote Terminal Units) gebaut bzw befestigt

ich hoffe, ich habe mich gut geäußert

Claus


----------



## Cerberus (4 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Soooooooooooo
> 
> Der schaltschrank steht outdoor..................
> das Gestell ist im Schaltschrank drin... da werden die verschiedienen RTU´s (Remote Terminal Units) gebaut bzw befestigt
> ...


 
Danke jetzt ist es eindeutig. Mich hat das "Jawohl Meister" zu Helmuts Auslegung verwirrt.


----------



## clausi (4 August 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Danke jetzt ist es eindeutig. Mich hat das "Jawohl Meister" zu Helmuts Auslegung verwirrt.


 

mmhhh.........................keine antwort 
mein chef wartet auf ein feedback.....

Claus


----------



## Cerberus (4 August 2009)

Ich stell mir grad die Frage, ob dein Gestell wirklich besonderen Ansprüchen entsprechen muss. Reicht es nicht, wenn du deinen Schaltschrank dementsprechend auslegst (robust und dicht)?


----------



## Solaris (4 August 2009)

Wenn der Schaltschrank draußen steht dann wird der ja wohl sowas wie IP65 haben, das heißt der Inhalt ist geschützt. Wie groß ist denn der Schaltschrank? Welcher Hersteller?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> jawohl Meister
> 
> Claus


 
woher weißt du das?


----------



## clausi (4 August 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> Wenn der Schaltschrank draußen steht dann wird der ja wohl sowas wie IP65 haben, das heißt der Inhalt ist geschützt. Wie groß ist denn der Schaltschrank? Welcher Hersteller?


 

HxBxT= 2600x1800x600

über die firma , die den schlatschrang erstellt hatte habe ich keine angaben bekommen

@ Ceberus
   ja


Claus


----------



## clausi (4 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> woher weißt du das?


 
Spasshalber.... das war aber nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Cerberus (4 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> @ Ceberus
> ja


 
Was ja? Reicht es oder reicht es nicht?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2009)

meinst du vielleicht so etwas Seite 22-25 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen kat_4xx_reihe.pdf


----------



## Cerberus (4 August 2009)

@Helmut

Dein PDF hat nur zwei Seiten mit folgendem Inhalt:


> ERROR: undefined
> OFFENDING COMMAND: get
> STACK:
> /quit
> -dictionary-​-mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> @Helmut
> 
> Dein PDF hat nur zwei Seiten mit folgendem Inhalt:


 
schau mal den ersten PDF, ich wollte nur die paar seiten drucken hat irgendwie nicht geklappt. Habe dann das ganze Prospekt hochgeladen.


----------



## Cerberus (4 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> schau mal den ersten PDF, ich wollte nur die paar seiten drucken hat irgendwie nicht geklappt. Habe dann das ganze Prospekt hochgeladen.


 
Ja der Link hat funktioniert. Ich wollte dich nur auf dein fehlerhaftes Pdf hinweisen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ja der Link hat funktioniert. Ich wollte dich nur auf dein fehlerhaftes Pdf hinweisen.


 
schon korrigiert, DANKE


----------



## clausi (4 August 2009)

ich habe was bei der Fa. Bettermann gefunden..
danke für eure Bemühungen


Claus


----------

